# small loft



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

whipped this up in about 30 seconds, is this big enough for 2 pigeons, cage a foot and a half deep loft another foot and a half deep, 3 feet across, cage 3 feet high, loft 2 and a half feet high in back 3 feet and a half high in front.....just started first idea prob going with it just to have a couple pigeons also will have a small cage indoors


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

It's big enough to house a pair but it it's barely adequate. If you intend to increase your flock by breeding or purchasing more birds ... then I guess my question to you is what's the point ? build something more appropriate for your future needs.


----------

